# Breeders in Washington



## megs (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey,
My family and myself are looking for a reputable breeder in Washington. We're just looking for a companion to add to our family. We already have a male standard schnauzer but we're wanting something larger and I've always loved the shepherd. I'm wanting to find a breeder that would have possible silver or black sables. I've looked into a couple breeders in our area, we're in Olympia but I just wanted to get some input. Any and all information would be helpful.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! 

Good luck with your search and before you start talking to breeders make sure you read up on Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums 

with particular emphasis on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

There are many poor breeders of GSD's out there, and most of us don't figure that out until after our loved new puppy is in the home for a few months and THEN the health and temperament issues start rising their ugly head. And issues with a GSD tend to be BIG ISSUES!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If I were in that corner of the country I'd be all over Schraderhaus.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I third Schraderhaus. I love Jeans dogs!! There are quite a few of good breeders in WA. 
Von Grunheide
Vom Banach
Vom Haus Reid
Schraderhaus

There are a few threads in here about breeders in the PNW! If you do a search you should find the threads, they are full of recommendations and breeders etc.!


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Good list! I would add Timberhaus to it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am down the road from Schraderhaus and know many of her dogs. She produces excellent dogs that I adore. She is also absolutely wonderful to work with.

What breeders have you looked into so far?


----------



## megs (Mar 11, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help from everyone. As of right now we havent gotten in touch with any breeders just yet. We wanted to get a solid list first before we started making calls.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

What type of dog are you looking for/have had experiences with? 

Not sure how soon of a timeline you are looking at, but the DVG Western Regionals (Schutzhund) is in late June in Salem, Oregon if you are interested in meeting dogs.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say if you're not looking for working lines or you're looking specifically for West German Show Lines, pm me and I can give you some good breeders.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Vom Haus Reid is in Salem, OR. Not Washington. 

I would do a LOT of research!!!!!! Not directed toward Vom Haus Reid, I would get a pup (actually that would be another pup. I got one from him in 1979.) in a heartbeat. Some of the others..... Not so much!!


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Vom Haus Reid is who gifted me my 7 month old pup. They hand picked her for me and I am so happy with this pup. She is a fine working line , very alert, very active and healthy puppy. They continue to answer my questions and offer any help needed with raising this girl.


----------



## megs (Mar 11, 2012)

Our timeline is about year maybe little less but we're not looking for a "hardcore" working line dog. We're just wanting a dog that we can take back packing, family outings, jogging, hiking, ect. We are willing to travel to Oregon if its the right breeder and within reasonable distance.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What is your puppy buying budget?

Are you at all open to having a puppy shipped to you from out of state?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

megs said:


> Our timeline is about year maybe little less but we're not looking for a "hardcore" working line dog. We're just wanting a dog that we can take back packing, family outings, jogging, hiking, ect. We are willing to travel to Oregon if its the right breeder and within reasonable distance.


It is very important to start talking to breeders earlier rather than later. This allows you to get a good feel for who you want to purchase from. Let the breeder know exactly what you are looking for and what you plan to do. This allows for a much better match for your family.

As far as working vs show, many working line breeders have pups that will work much better in a non working home and some show lines have litters that would be much better doing SchH.


----------



## megs (Mar 11, 2012)

Our budget is about $1700-$2000 tops, we'd prefer not to ship if we could help it though...It just seems so dramatic for a puppy, I know people do it all the time but just for personal preference i'd like to pick it up in person


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

megs said:


> Our timeline is about year maybe little less but we're not looking for a "hardcore" working line dog. We're just wanting a dog that we can take back packing, family outings, jogging, hiking, ect. We are willing to travel to Oregon if its the right breeder and within reasonable distance.


That's reasonable - jaggirl47 gave good advice, you will want to speak to breeders and get out to meet dogs, as many as you can. Don't be inclined to leave a deposit with the first breeder you visit, or to put a deposit down on the earliest litter planned. Always be clear about what exactly you are looking for in a dog so the breeder can match you with the right puppy.

I have a dog that sounds like the kind of family companion you are looking for, not a "hardcore" working line dog at all, but still very much and undeniably a working line German Shepherd. He is the pet quality and low drive dog of the litter, a perfect dog for me even as a first time dog owner. He is definitely the type of dog that enjoys family outings, hiking, camping, back packing, etc. along with regularly daily exercise (jogging, walking, and play sessions). He is also a strong minded, strong willed, and intense dog. But he is also the type of dog that never pushes me to take him out, if I am too sick or, on very rare occasions, too busy, he is content sleeping inside. In fact, he spends 99% of his time inside the house snoozing.

My dog is a vom HausReid dog from Salem, Oregon. If you wind up wanting to go to Salem in June for the Schutzhund trial, there will be a club trial on Friday, I believe, and I might have my dog there to meet up with friends. His full sister will also be there, she is the high drive, working quality "pick of the litter" dog, though, and probably what you mean by "hardcore" working dog. It is interesting the different types of dogs the same dam and sire can produce. I am also sure that there will be dogs from Washington being worked that weekend, so it is a good opportunity.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My girl's mom now resides at Schraderhaus, helga v eurosportu, nice dog..love mine


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Jean's (Schraderhaus) dogs! She is located in Roy, WA. I believe that's within an hour of Olympia. I would get a pup from her in a second. =)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Geeheim said:


> I love Jean's (Schraderhaus) dogs! She is located in Roy, WA. I believe that's within an hour of Olympia. I would get a pup from her in a second. =)


Actually, less than 30 minutes.  I live in Roy as well. lol


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have admired the Schraderhaus kennel for years. I used to live right up the hill from them and have friends out that way. They are definitely gorgeous dogs  I stopped and talked to Jean one day and was very impressed with her knowledge and patience. Still pass by there often in my travels as I live nearby. Always looking to see if there are pups out to gaze at


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

BlkGSD makes a good point. There is a breeder I listed that I would not purchase a puppy from. But she does tend to produce the kind of dogs you are looking for. 

I really like Jean and her dogs. I know a few dogs from her and I love them! I acutally know a helga daughter BUT wouldn't recommend her offspring for anyone less than VERY VERY active! The one I know is a great dog and does settle very quickly in the house and even lives with cats! 

I will be at DVG regionals along with my dog and a few others that have some dogs from other breeders in WA. 

VomHausVianden is in ID but she is a personal friend of mine! I love her dogs and she is an awesome breeder!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Now I know you havent met Masi (Helga daughter)..but sounds alot like her. Masi's best buds are her kitties, and yep she is VERY VERY active but loads of fun


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I am finding it is a trend with Helga progeny! lol SHe really produces some nice dogs! I would really like a puppy out of her latest breeding!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have personal experience with a few dogs from two kennels from VonKromeHaus's list. I've seen stellar dogs from both kennels, and not so much and sometimes outright nervy from the very same kennels. My point is, pick the dogs, not the breeders. If I were you I would visit all the kennels listed in this thread.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Very sound advice Oksana. I also recommending visiting all the kennels listed!


----------



## megs (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for everyones advice.....When my husband gets back from the field we're going to sit down and narrow down to the kennels that we're wanting to seriously look at...Definitely going to go see the kennels in person if possible.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

GSD07 said:


> I have personal experience with a few dogs from two kennels from VonKromeHaus's list. I've seen stellar dogs from both kennels, and not so much and sometimes outright nervy from the very same kennels. My point is, pick the dogs, not the breeders. If I were you I would visit all the kennels listed in this thread.


This definitely. I almost bought a dog out of a Schraderhaus breeding but the stars just weren't aligned correctly for that one. 

When a breeder breeds for something ie 100% DDR or Czech or what have you, you've gotta look at the dogs carefully. Do as much research as you can on the individual dogs, some will fit your lifestyle, and some definitely won't!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

I had a dog from Von Grunheide. He was awesome. Could hike all day with me and would be calm in the house. Great with kids too. Suzanne Eviston is the kennel owner and she is great. Always willing to answer questions and very open to visits. I visited 3 times before picking up my pup. Her prices are right where you want them too. She is just north of Seattle in Snohomish.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

I second this, my wife and I just picked up our dog a little over a month ago from Suzanne. He is from her R litter and is absolutely fantastic, he's currently 6 months old and learns extremely fast. 

His temperament is awesome, his focus is turned on in an instant, but will calm down just as fast. He loves his people (small children included) and has no dog aggression, in fact, the majority of the time he ignores the other dog and says hello to the owner.

We were looking for pretty much the same thing you are, and we found it, Suzanne did a great job of matching us up with the correct dog and was very easy to get a hold of. If we ever decide to get another dog, we know where we're going.



meldleistikow said:


> German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada
> 
> I had a dog from Von Grunheide. He was awesome. Could hike all day with me and would be calm in the house. Great with kids too. Suzanne Eviston is the kennel owner and she is great. Always willing to answer questions and very open to visits. I visited 3 times before picking up my pup. Her prices are right where you want them too. She is just north of Seattle in Snohomish.


----------

